# Rascal the chihuahua



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi heres some pictures of Rascal my chihuahua he got a bath today so his nice and clean.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Aww, how cute! I was so afraid of a friend's Chihuahua when I was growing up. He thought he was giant!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is real cutie. Looks alot like my friends Chihuahua that stayed with us. He was all of 3 pounds and kept trying to hump Beau's head. I bet he rules the big pups.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Rascal is quite placid the only thing he does best is bark lol. Einstein is top dog here altho Shelley is trying her best to be top dog. They know i'm leader and boss but when i'm not around Einstein keeps everyone at bay lol. Rascal is a good little dog would be a better dog if his brother stops leading him to do wrong.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Lil cutie


----------

